# Hibernation turned off fan from bios

## Nook1e

Hello,

Not sure if this is the correct subforum but after about a 6 month hiatus when i didnt use the computer, i reloaded an old hibernation file i had to boot back into gentoo. When i was finished and hibernated again, acpi? turned off the fan from the system and the bios is unable to restart it. This happened before as well a few days ago but after doing a hibernate, restart and forced restart since it got "stuck" the fan started working again. Now however, i tried to shut down gentoo and restart the system. By doing so... a stale image of the hibernation is left on the hdd and cant seem to boot back into it nor delete it even with the backup kernels.

Comes up saying "sda5 has an error, check forced". Mid check, it fails saying there is inconsistency and suggests to use a fsck so i cant access the root partition to delete the corrupt system image. 

Even when i hopped over to the windows partition the fan is still not working and i am no longer able to sign into gentoo at all.

HP5 pavilion, kernel 3.5.1 from november last year. Complete system update finished end of november from the stable tree. No clocking / modification at all.

Also, when i was in signed into gentoo, i checked acpi and there is no /proc/acpi/fan folder at all. 

Everything was working perfect before i decided to boot gentoo back to update it and restart using this laptop but now... I am in a deep pickle and cant use the laptop for more than 15 minutes at most before it over heats. 

trying to google any possible avenues mentions to replace the fan however i know for a fact that it is not hardware related, its software and somehow... the hibernation protocols used forced the fan to be turned off everywhere and will not restart as it usually does. Tried turning the fan off/on from bios, didnt help. Previously the fan started working as soon as i booted up the laptop.

any help would be appreciated.

----------

## Hu

Hibernation images should always be wiped immediately after they are used to restore the system.  If fsck has modified the filesystem or the filesystem has been mounted, you MUST NOT resume from the saved hibernation image.  Resuming is very likely to cause filesystem corruption.  If you turn off the machine, then cold boot directly into Windows, does your fan work?  If not, your BIOS is broken.

Please explain your hibernation setup in more detail.  How do you hibernate the image?  Where is the system image saved?  How do you resume the system?

----------

## Nook1e

Previously when i tried to cold boot into windows, the fan still did not work and the automated overheat protection kicked the windows system into a forced hibernation as well. When i rebooted the laptop later to go into windows again, i forced a manual shut down during resumal of the hibernation by pulling the plug and that reset the bios settings back so the fan restarted working when i turned it back on a few minutes ago.

As for the hibernation setup... it's saved on the harddrive but for some reason the automated hibernation cleanup did not remove the old stale file that was there and caused the root partition to become corrupted to the point that is no longer bootable.

hibernation resume is as normal, from legacy grub (not grub2). I dare not remount /boot

due to the severity and possible malfunction of the bios system from the corrupted root partition, would you suggest a fresh clean reinstall of the whole gentoo partition to be on the safe side? All the information and important files are saved separately on the /home partition itself. Only the OS is on the root partition.

The last major update i did was back in november 2012 as well so most of it would have to be rebuilt/installed anyway.

----------

## Hu

A clean fsck and a thorough equery check should be enough, but if you are out of date, you may rebuild so much that it will be the same result either way.

----------

